# 4/0 Triplex



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

This weekend I stretched 100 ft. 4/0 triplex between two poles, when I bought the wire I also purchased the appropriate wedge clamps that attatch to my insulators. While installing, it seemed to me that the clip for the clamps looked kinda thin. I was wondering, since I haven't run triplex that size before, if anyone more experienced with it uses any kind of secondary support. If that clamp arm fails the only thing holding it will be my bugs. Thank you for any input. Dave


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

My POCO uses what looks to be a few strands of alum. wire that has been bent in half, and then wrapped around the neutral with 1 side, then wrapped around it again with the other side of the U shaped wire. Bad description.. I know.

~Matt


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dave I am assuming you are using the clamp pictured below.










There are different sizes for different conductors. My experience is that these clamps are pretty strong. Besides I have seen many a wire hang from split bolts- at least for a while. :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> My POCO uses what looks to be a few strands of alum. wire that has been bent in half, and then wrapped around the neutral with 1 side, then wrapped around it again with the other side of the U shaped wire. Bad description.. I know.
> 
> ~Matt


POCO here does the same thing


----------



## Forgery (Mar 6, 2010)

The POCO here does the same thing, altho I doubt it's aluminum, most likely steel. I believe it works like those chinese finger cuffs in which it gets tighter as you put more tension on it. You always see a couple of them hanging off the back of the bucket trucks.


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Dave I am assuming you are using the clamp pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes sir Dennis that's the clamp. It says it's for 4/0 it just seems a little bit flimsy, I know they are used all the time I was just probing to see if anyone has seen one fail before. Hate to do the same job twice.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

david wise said:


> Yes sir Dennis that's the clamp. It says it's for 4/0 it just seems a little bit flimsy, I know they are used all the time I was just probing to see if anyone has seen one fail before. Hate to do the same job twice.


Yeah, I've seen them fail a quite a few times....They were a few years old of course..


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Dave I am assuming you are using the clamp pictured below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've used both the ones in the picture and the type Tool 5150 mentioned, and found the ones in the picture way easier to work with and for what its worth those things are pretty tough. I think the folded over pieces of twisted steel are even tougher but a bit of a pain in comparison to work with.

EDIT: Now the name of those damned things came back to me... dead end grips!


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Any ACSR bigger than #2 or spanning more than 100' I use a preformed dead end.


----------

